# Sci Fi Book Klub?



## HomerinNC

is there one?


----------



## Geoffrey

Not here.  There has never been enough interest in a single genre Klub at kindleboards to maintain one.  There are, however, lots to choose from at goodreads.com .... I'm a member of 4 or 5 SF&F groups there.


----------



## TRB

I'd join one. I love science fiction, as long as the protagonists are not teens. I love space/military sci-fi.


----------



## Jonathan C. Gillespie

Yeah, I'd join one, too.


----------



## Casper Parks

I've run across many Sci Fi book clubs online. It is good that people are reading and exchanging reviews with each other.


----------



## Shane Ward

Casper Parks said:


> I've run across many Sci Fi book clubs online. It is good that people are reading and exchanging reviews with each other.


Do you have any links, would be nice to exchange reviews and join a few...


----------



## drenfrow

Shane Ward said:


> Do you have any links, would be nice to exchange reviews and join a few...


Here's a few links from Goodreads:

http://www.goodreads.com/group/show/34146-scifi-and-fantasy-ebook-club

http://www.goodreads.com/group/show/1865-scifi-and-fantasy-book-club

http://www.goodreads.com/group/show/45059-sci-fi-and-heroic-fantasy

http://www.goodreads.com/group/show/967-apocalypse-whenever

http://www.goodreads.com/group/show/48322-sci-fi-aficionados

They all do monthly reads with discussion.


----------



## LectorsBooks

I don't know if anyone is interested in any new ones, but I just started a science fiction only (not fantasy) group:

http://www.goodreads.com/group/show/102910-science-fiction-fan-club

Happy Reading!


----------

